# Speedcuber Simulator - Best speedcubing game



## yRuslanLuy (Jun 27, 2020)

Speedcuber Simulator is a new game that simulates all aspects of a professional solving Rubik's Cube
Learn new algorithms, boost your speed and solve the cube faster than anyone!

I will be glad if you test my game)
Google Play:  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.RuslanApps.SpeedcuberSimulator

Click on the screen to collect the Rubik's Cube. Get more and more points to be faster and faster

In the "Methods" section, you can learn new algorithms and thereby receive a greater reward for the assembly

In the "Boost" section, you can buy lessons and improvements to speed up the average build time

Click on "i" for more information
Screens:

Thanks to everyone, successful solves, and new records)


----------

